# I need mega betta help!!!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*Ok. My first aqauarium (5 gallons) comes around the 30th. But my parents are buying me a high class betta from a breeder wich is 30 dollers all together (I know it's not "that much" but it's a fish! You can buy them at petco for 5 dollers...)! 
The people will only reserve it for a week but I can probably get them to do 2 weeks instead. But anyway, if I get them to hold the betta for 2 weeks, then It would probably arive between the 4th and 7th, when the ammonia in the tank is at the highest! So here is the info:

Tank comes around 30th

Betta comes around 5th-ish

Best to add betta on the the 9th or 10th when the ammonia goes down (more or less)


This is an exspeinsive betta and I really don't want to kill it because then I'll have to get one at petco or something and (all betta are beautiful creatures!) it probably won't be as atractive as the betta my parents and I are aranging to put on hold. I know betta do pretty well in an uncyled aqauarium but It's just too risky. If a 5 doller betta dies, you go buy a new one...When a 30 doller, high class, specually bred betta dies...AHHH!

What can I do? Could i buy a one gallon bowl and put it in there untill ammonia goes down in aquarium (by then the bowl might be at it's highest with ammonia...)? Do I keep it in the cup? The betta is being shipped to our house from another state and adding it to an uncycled tank would really stress it out *


HELP!
:!: :?: :!: :?: :!: :?: :chair:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Either way, isn't the gallon bowl uncycled too? I'm telling you - it will be fine in just plain declor'd tap water, unless your tap water is freakish in some way. We haven't had a single betta die on us from uncycled water, and we have 8, some from Petco, some from a LFS, and one from Wal-Mart. 
Most people will tell you that a good cycling ina tank is going to take longer than they will hold it for you. Why do you think they can live in those cups for a long time? They are pretty hardy fish. Don't worry so much.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Either way, isn't the gallon bowl uncycled too? I'm telling you - it will be fine in just plain declor'd tap water, unless your tap water is freakish in some way. We haven't had a single betta die on us from uncycled water, and we have 8, some from Petco, some from a LFS, and one from Wal-Mart.
> Most people will tell you that a good cycling ina tank is going to take longer than they will hold it for you. Why do you think they can live in those cups for a long time? They are pretty hardy fish. Don't worry so much.


Thanks! I read over my first post on this thread and I realized I really needed to take a chill pill  

Anyway, thanks for the advice  Would 25% water changes every 2-4 days be ok? Just untill the aquarium is fully cycled then I will do 25% water changes every week depending on how the water is 

Would some indean almost leaves help? Or some betta bulbs to soak up ammonia?

Thanks!


----------

